# 04 gto cam help?



## jschmitty19 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have an automatic 04 gto and was wondering which cam to get.

i have lingenfelter air intake, bbk throttle body n spacer, powerplus typhoon intake manifold, pacesetter lt headers, cherrybomb mufflers no cats, underdrive pulley, 3.91 gears and diablosport tuner. its my daily driver and and only going to take it to the track a few times.

also am i going to need anything else after i get the cam put in?

appreciate any help


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

How do your 3.91s feel as a DD? Whats your fuel economy on average?

As far as cams go, with the autos depending how big you go, you may need a stall. You also will probally wanna get a solid tune also with it. I see you have a headheld, but with your current mods, adding a cam will push the limit of what a handheld is good for.

BTW, there is no right or wrong answer to this so expect alot of them. I'm running the LPE GT2-3 cam. I actually wish I went bigger though I can barely notice it. Feels almost list stock.

Also find yourself a set of used LS2 heads and you will really wake your car up.


----------



## jschmitty19 (Dec 15, 2009)

i like my 3.91s, i didnt wanna go 410 jsut for the fact that its a dd. Around town i get on it here and there so its fun for that. i dnt wanna get a stall just for the fact i was told its real jumpy for dd specially around corners and whatnot. MPG im about 15-16 depending how im driving. after the cam yes im getting it dynoed with a nice tune n get my exact shift points and after that im done


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

15-16 isn't bad for an A4.


----------



## brian79 (Mar 3, 2009)

If you install a bigger cam you WILL need a bigger stall, if not you will not get the full effect of the cam. A bigger cam without a higher stall will fall flat on its face without it. My best friend has an 04' w/auto and has a 3500 stall. It drives perfect. He has a Performabuilt stall.


----------



## jschmitty19 (Dec 15, 2009)

So even if I get a small cam I'm going to need a stall?


----------



## brian79 (Mar 3, 2009)

I would check with whomever you are buying from, they will have info on what is need for the cam to perform. If you are only going a little bigger than stock most likely not but then you won't notice much of a difference either.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are cams out there that you won't need a stall with. Def check with a preformance shop. Seth at Hinson Super Cars was very helpful for me.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jschmitty19 said:


> So even if I get a small cam I'm going to need a stall?


I don't know anyone with a cammed A/4 that still runs the stock torque converter, even those with small cams. If you get a nice cam and leave the torque converter stock, you will be very unhappy with how the car runs. At lower RPMs it will feel like you lost a lot of power.

When you do a cam, most also do valve springs that are rated to meet the demands of the bigger then stock cam. The stockers are ok but they won't take the added stress of a bigger cam very long. Would much rather have stronger springs instead of taking a chance with the stock ones. When they break, the damage that can be done will be much more expensive then just replacing springs.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> There are cams out there that you won't need a stall with. Def check with a preformance shop. Seth at Hinson Super Cars was very helpful for me.


He might get away with out getting a Stall if he goes with a very tiny cam. Maybe something around a 535 lift. But if he does that, he won't be happy with the cam either.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have always put the converter in before doing anything internal on an engine. Good converter on a stock motor will do way more good than a cam with a stock converter. :seeya:


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

LOWET said:


> I don't know anyone with a cammed A/4 that still runs the stock torque converter, even those with small cams. If you get a nice cam and leave the torque converter stock, you will be very unhappy with how the car runs. At lower RPMs it will feel like you lost a lot of power.
> 
> When you do a cam, most also do valve springs that are rated to meet the demands of the bigger then stock cam. The stockers are ok but they won't take the added stress of a bigger cam very long. Would much rather have stronger springs instead of taking a chance with the stock ones. When they break, the damage that can be done will be much more expensive then just replacing springs.


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree


----------



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm looking to run low 11's @ 125 mphwith my 04 GTO 6 speed. i plan on getting double valve springs, race lifters, headers, intake, and a tune, but what cam should i get to reach my goal? any suggestions.


----------



## BlAcK_WiDoW (Oct 16, 2011)

whats a good size and duration CAM for LS1... I want a meaner idle
6 speed


----------

